# Hypnotherapy in the News!



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Dutchess of Cambridge Kate Middleton is using Hypnotherapy to cope with the severe morning sickness she experiences. Here is the article: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/duchess-of-cambridge-undergoes-hypnotherapy-to-overcome-morning-sickness-8460546.html

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/duchess-of-cambridge-undergoes-hypnotherapy-to-overcome-morning-sickness-8460546.html


----------

